# Summer 1991 - 1997 Looking for old friends



## BOOYAH (1 Feb 2006)

This is where I was and what I did for camps

1991-? Ipperwash Twinkee
1992 C - coy Ipperwash Cadet Leader
1993 B - coy Ipperwash Cadet Leader Instructor
1994 Patroling course Petawawa
1995 I - coy Staff Sgt 3 Plt
1996 A - coy Staff Sgt 2 Plt ?
1997 F - coy CSM

Cadet Corp Hasting and Prince Edward Regiment


----------



## c.jacob (1 Jun 2006)

Which Hasty P Corps were you with?


----------



## gt102 (1 Jun 2006)

BOOYAH said:
			
		

> This is where I was and what I did for camps
> 
> 1991-? Ipperwash Twinkee
> 1992 C - coy Ipperwash Cadet Leader
> ...




take 2!

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,8.0.html

or at minimum, post in the cadet 'camp' section...

http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php/board,69.0.html


----------



## primer (4 Jun 2006)

BOOYAH said:
			
		

> This is where I was and what I did for camps
> 
> 1991-? Ipperwash Twinkee
> 1992 C - coy Ipperwash Cadet Leader
> ...




I was a Platoon Commander with India Coy that year of 95


----------



## IRONFIST15 (22 Jun 2006)

91-twink, Ipperwash
92-CL-C,Coy
93-CLIP-Petawawa
94-PARA :threat:
95-Staff-Blackdown


----------



## drrchief (18 Jan 2007)

95 G-coy Platoon Commander

Lucifer


----------



## HuntKenny (3 Feb 2007)

ugh, some of you went to Pet. It is so boring out there! I lived there for about 9 months


----------

